# Battle of Britain.. movie.



## B-17engineer (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey all. I watched "The Battle of Britain" last night. It is an old, but awesome movie. If you haven't watched it, it is highly recommended. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVBO61qg-kc_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43zVRey2XEs_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O71FJDkfngY_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuI0gFUq3HY_

Enjoy!


----------



## thewritingwriter89 (Oct 20, 2009)

YES!!! Some of the greatest flying scenes in any movie EVER. Love it. Have watched it since I was three years old. Its a shame all those He 111s aren't around anymore. 

Funny you mention this. I was watching it just the other night.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 20, 2009)

From the Military Aviation Movie List site.....

Battle of Britain

1968 

RAF/Luftwaffe- Micheal Caine and many others; Detailed story of the battle, with the most painstaking accuracy possible. 

Huelva Beach in Spain played Dunkirk. El Corporo AB near Seville was also used. San Sebastion played Berlin. Tablada AB was the He 111 base in the big base/inspection scene. Over 25 of the 32 flying Spanish CASA 2.111D's there appeared in the scene. 

These were Spanish built He 111H-16's (re-engined with Merlin 500-50's). Only 8 Hispano HA.1112M-1L Buchon ("Bf 109E") were still airworthy in Spain, but a lot of work got 18 in the air, and 10 more were able to be used in the ground scenes. These were Spanish built Bf 109 with Merlins. 2 CASA 352L also appeared. (Ju 52/3m built in Spain with ENMASA Beta engines). 

After the Spanish filming, 1 CASA 2.111 and 17 HA.1112 (along with the sole Spit sent to Spain) went to the UK. One Buchon was a rare dual HA.1110K-1L. 

In England the main shooting took place at RAF Duxford- the hangar that got blown up in the bombing scene quite upset the RAF who apparently still wanted it. RAF Debden was also used as a flying base. Katherine docks and Dragon Road in London were used as blitz sites. 

The Spitfire air fleet used 12 flying Spitfires, 7 more taxiable, and 7 more static. (Mks. 1A, IIa, 3 Vb, Vc, 2 IXb, 2 IXc, 2 TrIX, XIV, 8 XVIe, 4 XIX, 1 F.21) 6 more Spitfires were used for spares. (Serials are too numerous to list. The IIa was an actual veteran of the Battle). 

6 Hurricanes- 3 flying, 2 taxing, 1 static. Junkers Ju 88R-1, He 111H-23, Bf 109G-2, and Junkers Ju 87D-3 Stuka were supplied from RAF collections but in the end they were not used. For the numerous blowups mock-up Spitfires, Hurricanes, and even one He 111 were made. B-25J Mitchell (N6578D-Chapter IX) was used as a camera plane, as well as a Sa. 318B Alouette II helicopter. 

3 Percival Proctors were converted to flying Ju-87 replicas but they were not used because they couldn't handle dive pull-outs. Models replaced them. 

Lawrence Olivier and Ralph Richardson both flew Royal Navy gunnery trainers at 757 squadron, at Worthy Down, (Blackburn Sharks). Both were reassigned after too many w/o's. Olivier did in 5 planes in 7 weeks! 

Driving force behind this movie was the producer, Benjamin Fisz. He had joined 303 Squad on Spits in late 1940, a few weeks after the Battle and later flew Mustangs then Meteors. He used the book "Narrow Margin" as his "bible" for story reference. Galland, Dowding, Bader, Lacey, Ostercamp, Gleve, Townsend, Tuck and Deere all visited the various sets during filming. Dowdings friends felt it gave him another year of life to see the movie.

Military Aviation Movie List

TO


----------



## Njaco (Oct 20, 2009)

Wasn't that a requirement to be a memeber here, you had to have the DVD?

B-17, you're going on report!!


----------



## Maximowitz (Oct 20, 2009)

No matter how many times I watch that movie, every time a Heinkel goes down in flames I expect to hear Michael Caine say "You're only supposed to blow the bloody doors off..."


----------



## proton45 (Oct 20, 2009)

For a couple of years the "BoB" movie was my "go to" DVD on nights I was having trouble sleeping...I love watching the movie but its such a long movie that I always fall a sleep before it ends. These days I watch "The great escape"...mostly because it always seems to be on at 3AM (lol)...


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 20, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Wasn't that a requirement to be a memeber here, you had to have the DVD?
> 
> B-17, you're going on report!!



 Don't worry I had it on DVD, I just recently discovered it.


----------



## thewritingwriter89 (Oct 20, 2009)

Every time I see Michael Caine say "Roger, here we go" in that overly-casual accent, I'm like..."yeah...I wish I was that awesome." One of the greatest movies ever.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 21, 2009)

You should try '633 Sqn' if you can get hold of it H


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 21, 2009)

Vic Balshaw said:


> You should try '633 Sqn' if you can get hold of it H



Ya, that movie really wants to make me build a Spit or Hurricane.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 21, 2009)

While it's not in my personal top 5, BoB is still a great movie.


----------



## renrich (Oct 21, 2009)

The movie was good with outstanding aerial footage and a good sound track. I have the sound track CD as well as the DVD.


----------



## timshatz (Oct 21, 2009)

As Air Movies go, especially aviation combat flicks, it was one of the best. Air sequences are excellent, some shots just can not be duplicated as there are enough flying aircraft left of those types. Especially the large dogfight sequences, not going to see them done again with real aircraft (although it is only a matter of time before digital gets it right and those movies start, even on the History Channel- think of "Black Tuesday" or the "Marriannas Turkey Shoot" being done). Probably the top 5 when it comes to Air Combat, "The Blue Max" is another one that did it well.

As far as the movie itself is concerned, as a movie, I'd give it a fair rating. "Piece of Cake" is probably closer to accurate in terms of characters. Most of the people in it are given a very polished, somewhat shallow perspective. But given the time constraints of a movie and the time in which it was made (barely 25 years after the actual battle) as well as the historical importance of the event, there was little chance it was going to be anything else but. Similar affects were in the movies "The Longest Day", "Tora, Tora, Tora", "Midway", ect. All of the movies were made by guys who'd either been in the battle or been around for it. Movies like "Saving Priviate Ryan", which take a darker and somewhat more balanced approach to the characters, have to be made by people who weren't there. They are better movies for that, but not better history. 

That all being said, "The Battle of Britian" was my favorite movie as a kid and still is one of my top ten. Strictly for the airplanes, the story (bad guys versus good guys) and how cool the RAF fighter pilots came off. The scene where Edward Fox comes down in the Glass House and before he can move, the kid that lives in the house shows up offering him a smoke and he says, "Thanks awfully old chap". 

That was cool. 

Liked the bit about the Farmers and Polish pilot too. "Good afffftttteeeernun". "Good afternoon my ass..."

Great scene.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2009)

Definitely a classic of classics! I don't know how many times I've watched it, at the cinema when first released (numerous times!), on TV, VHS and DVD. It was only recently I spotted something I'd never noticed before. In the early scenes, where a pilot climbs out of his Hurricane after taxiing in at the French airfield being hurridly abandoned, a head suddenly pops up and then disappears, on the starboard side of the cockpit!
I guess it must have been a ground crew member, leaning in through the starboard cockpit hatch, ensuring the brakes were on and the switches off after the actor had stopped and switched of the aircraft! Presumably, if noticed by the Director, it had to be left in to avoid re-shooting the scene. It can only be seen for a fraction of a second but, using the freeze frame on my PC, I watched it again, and sure enough, there's an erk's head!


----------



## proton45 (Oct 21, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Definitely a classic of classics! I don't know how many times I've watched it, at the cinema when first released (numerous times!), on TV, VHS and DVD. It was only recently I spotted something I'd never noticed before. In the early scenes, where a pilot climbs out of his Hurricane after taxiing in at the French airfield being hurridly abandoned, a head suddenly pops up and then disappears, on the starboard side of the cockpit!
> I guess it must have been a ground crew member, leaning in through the starboard cockpit hatch, ensuring the brakes were on and the switches off after the actor had stopped and switched of the aircraft! Presumably, if noticed by the Director, it had to be left in to avoid re-shooting the scene. It can only be seen for a fraction of a second but, using the freeze frame on my PC, I watched it again, and sure enough, there's an erk's head!



Are you talking about the scene where Robert Shaw crawls out of the cockpit? I think you are seeing his knee as he pulls it up twords himself (then lifting himself out of the cockpit). Knowing the way movies are shot, I doubt that he actually taxied the aeroplane into the shot, and then exited. More then likely the airplane was already off, and they just added the sounds of the engine quitting...if you notice, the front of the airplane is not visible in the shot, for all we know the prop already stopped moving. I once read an interview of some of the "real" pilots they got to fly the old birds in the film...some of them where Spanish fighter pilots who where familiar with the HA-1112...

God, I must be having a slow day (lol)...


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 21, 2009)

Excellent movie, though I agree with Proton. For those living in Dallas, the Cavanaugh Flight museum has an HE-111 that was in the movie.

Cavanaugh Flight Museum: CASA-2111E (Heinkel He-111)


----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2009)

No, not Robert Shaw. It's the guy who was trying to 'cheer up the civilians'. After the opening shot 'May. 1940', where the Hurricane is filmed over the clouds, air to air, then from the ground, over the column of refugees and the British armoured car, the crew member of which says 'Who the hell's he trying to kid' as the Hurricane does a 'victory roll'. 
Cut to Hurricane taxiing in, left to right, turns, stops, and pilot climbs out. It's definitely a head, with a 1960's haircut, as the real mechanic checks the aircraft is safely parked! I've watched it frame by frame a number of times now.
The key actors were taught enough to be able to taxy a (very) short distance and stop, normally with a mechanic or experienced pilot on the wing root out of shot, or close by. They also spent quite some time learning simple effects such as how to board or exit a Spit or Hurricane correctly, so that it looked authentic and convincing, as if being done by an experienced RAF pilot of the period, instead of an actor unfamiliar with the techniques.
There's also one shot, where the 'Heinkels' are taking off, where the B25 camera ship can be seen in the sky, far in the distance, ready to formate for the air to air shots. IIRC, it's top left of screen.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Watched it the other day! I DVR'ed it and watched it in HD! Good old movie, but had to watch in over a few days as it is long!


----------



## renrich (Oct 21, 2009)

Tim, I agree with your post right down the line. I had read that some of the guys flying the planes were members of what was then the Confederate Air Force. Was that true?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2009)

There were three Confederate Air Force guys, who had come over to Europe to buy a '109 (Buchon) and I think a Spit, and they ended up doing some of the flying in the Buchon's in the sequences filmed in Spain. This filming, and the sequences shot in the south of France, were carried out there due to the poor and inconsistent weather in Britain at the time, which didn't match with the summer conditions of 1940. To obatain an even balance, those air to air shots with a downwards view, where cloudscapes and/or 'British' countryside were called for, were shot in the UK, the main operating base being Duxford, with a further four airfields also being used in the UK. (The RAF scenes in 'France' were also filmed on the opposite side of Duxford airfield, with a timber facade 'Chateau' being built on the set) The sequences requiring bright, sunlit skies, were shot in Spain, with a later second unit having to move to the south of France to obtain some extra footage to tie-in with the existing footage.
The Buchons were flown by the three CAF pilots, with Spanish Air Force pilots making up the balance, under the leadership of Coammandante Santa Cruz. The air to air sequences were controlled by the director Guy hamiltion, with the Spits and Hurricanes being flown mainly by British, ex-RAF pilots. Each sequence was planned on the ground using models, and then practiced in a hangar, with the actual pilots formating on each other, and going through their required 'routines', much as free-fall parachutists today would 'dirt dive' a relative jump.
When the Heinkel and Buchons transitted to the UK, special permissions had to be sought in order to allow them to overfly some countries (France in particular) and egress the UK coast painted in Luftwaffe colours - it was still a touchy subject only 23 years after the end of WW2 !


----------



## renrich (Oct 21, 2009)

Airframe, mighty fine info and many thanks. Someone mentioned "A Piece of Cake" very good book and a nice movie. Wrong airplanes. The AC in the book were Hurricanes and the movie had Spitfires.


----------



## proton45 (Oct 22, 2009)

Airframes said:


> No, not Robert Shaw. It's the guy who was trying to 'cheer up the civilians'. After the opening shot 'May. 1940', where the Hurricane is filmed over the clouds, air to air, then from the ground, over the column of refugees and the British armoured car, the crew member of which says 'Who the hell's he trying to kid' as the Hurricane does a 'victory roll'.
> Cut to Hurricane taxiing in, left to right, turns, stops, and pilot climbs out. It's definitely a head, with a 1960's haircut, as the real mechanic checks the aircraft is safely parked! I've watched it frame by frame a number of times now.
> The key actors were taught enough to be able to taxy a (very) short distance and stop, normally with a mechanic or experienced pilot on the wing root out of shot, or close by. They also spent quite some time learning simple effects such as how to board or exit a Spit or Hurricane correctly, so that it looked authentic and convincing, as if being done by an experienced RAF pilot of the period, instead of an actor unfamiliar with the techniques.
> There's also one shot, where the 'Heinkels' are taking off, where the B25 camera ship can be seen in the sky, far in the distance, ready to formate for the air to air shots. IIRC, it's top left of screen.




Oh, I see what your talking about (my bad)...

Your talking about the guy indicated by the arrow in photo #1. I think that he is the first, of two, guys we see running by the aeroplanes as it powers down, as seen in photo #2. In the photo you can see his hair is a bit mussed up by the wind...but he is in uniform.

I still contend that the actor didn't taxi the aeroplane...as you can see their is a "cut" between the taxi shot and the shot where he powers down and exits the cockpit. But it is a bit difficult to see who is in the cockpit in photo #3.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow nice!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2009)

Yep, that's the sequence I meant!
I agree that on this particular shot, the actor didn't, or probably didn't, move the aircraft at all, and that he is only in it as it powers down - the 'head' being the guy ensuring it's done!
However, in the early seventies, I chatted to some of the production crew on the movie, and later met and talked to two of the British pilots who had done some of the flying. I was told that some of the key actors, Robert Shaw being one, and I think Micahel Caine another, were taught how to very gently taxy, just in order to get a partial shot, which would then cut to a 'long shot' of the aircraft moving away. This was also confirmed in a documentary on the movie, and in a book and some magazine articles. I also believe it's mentioned in the second disc, which is with my DVD copy, on how the movie was made, where the aircraft were sourced and altered etc. I understand that Shaw, in particular, was rather nervous when undertaking this shot, as he was concerned that the Spitfire would run away with him, or that he'd stuff the prop into the deck! I presume this is the scene where the Spit is seen taxiing, with Shaw in the cockpit, for a short distance before the scene cuts to a longer, wider view. Michael Caine was another nervous subject, as he couldn't even drive a car at the time the movie was shot! The scenes with him driving off in his white sports car were shot with a tractor, out of shot, towing the car!!


----------



## timshatz (Oct 22, 2009)

Great stuff Airframes. Love all the backstory on it!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2009)

The September issue of 'Aeroplane' magazine has just published a series of never before seen stills from the movie production department. These were 'discovered' in a vast collection belonging to the stills photographer on the sets at the time, and mainly show some of the behind the scenes work on the Buchons and Spits, and also confirm that the JU87, now in the RAF Museum, was indeed on call, and had been considered for at least some ground shots, but was never used. 
Somewhere, I've got some very poor ground to air shots I took during the filming. I was 16 at the time, and on holiday in East Anglia. One day, a formation offive or six Spits flew around overhead, with the B25 formating, so I grabbed the old 'Brownie' camera and took a couple of shots. Of course, with such a simple, basic 127 camera, the pics show six dots, and a slightly bigger dot, against a vast blue background! I also have some of the 'Merchandising' released at the time the movie was being publicised for release, and a first edition programme, apparently a collector's item, but just something that's been around for awhile in my collection of cr*p !


----------



## proton45 (Oct 22, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Yep, that's the sequence I meant!
> I agree that on this particular shot, the actor didn't, or probably didn't, move the aircraft at all, and that he is only in it as it powers down - the 'head' being the guy ensuring it's done!
> However, in the early seventies, I chatted to some of the production crew on the movie, and later met and talked to two of the British pilots who had done some of the flying. I was told that some of the key actors, Robert Shaw being one, and I think Micahel Caine another, were taught how to very gently taxy, just in order to get a partial shot, which would then cut to a 'long shot' of the aircraft moving away. This was also confirmed in a documentary on the movie, and in a book and some magazine articles. I also believe it's mentioned in the second disc, which is with my DVD copy, on how the movie was made, where the aircraft were sourced and altered etc. I understand that Shaw, in particular, was rather nervous when undertaking this shot, as he was concerned that the Spitfire would run away with him, or that he'd stuff the prop into the deck! I presume this is the scene where the Spit is seen taxiing, with Shaw in the cockpit, for a short distance before the scene cuts to a longer, wider view. Michael Caine was another nervous subject, as he couldn't even drive a car at the time the movie was shot! The scenes with him driving off in his white sports car were shot with a tractor, out of shot, towing the car!!



Cool info, thanks!


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 22, 2009)

Great, now the movie might be ruined for me, Michale Caine could not drive a car! Ruins everything! I do not think I can bear to watch it again! Now I suppose you are going to tell me he doesn't know how to fly either!


----------



## proton45 (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, in the spirit of "on screen mistakes" I have included a well documented "cover- up" (lol)....

Here is the sequence of the visible tether...you can see in the final picture of the sequence that a string is visible hanging from the model before it crashes into the sea. The previous shot of the control cables being shot away was added later to account for the "visible string" in the final shot.


----------



## timshatz (Oct 22, 2009)

Always wondered a bit about that. Thanks for the info Proton.

I had heard, and I don't remember where, that they initially made a call in the RAF for pilots to fly the Spitfires. Got plenty of responses but didn't quite have the whole thing figured out on who to pick. Ended up taking the two seat Spit that was available and putting the RAF guys in the cockpit with an instructor. Those that could fly a Spit showed it and got the job.


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm reasonably sure the "the string" is an aerial for radio control.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 22, 2009)

One of the things on the DVD that you guys must do is put the movie on 'subtitles' and watch how many mistakes are made there! Especially when the Heinkel goes down over London and the kids start arguing over what type of airplane it is. uuggghhh!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 22, 2009)

Subtitles suck in general. The poor translators prolly do the best they can, but as one's reading time is pretty short when watching a movie, I guess it's pretty limited how accurately you actually can translate, and still give your average viewer enough time to both read the subtitles _and _watch the movie. 

I love the flying scenes, the rest of the movie can go jump in the british channel for all I care. Maybe with the exception of Chris Plummer and Michael Caine.


----------



## Maximowitz (Oct 22, 2009)

I look forward to the Hollywood remake where America wins it. It's only a matter of time...


----------



## proton45 (Oct 22, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> I look forward to the Hollywood remake where America wins it. It's only a matter of time...




Didn't Ben Affleck win that one for you all, already?


----------



## Maestro (Oct 23, 2009)

I own the BoB DVD... Bought it about a year ago. I love that movie. Although I thought Michael Caine's character would last longer than that...

An other great quote from the movie :

"What if something happened during that stupid victory roll ? You'd be spread all across the damn field like strawberry jam !"


----------



## proton45 (Oct 23, 2009)

herman1rg said:


> I'm reasonably sure the "the string" is an aerial for radio control.



Radio control aerial...maybe, I think I read that the bomber was suspended above the water then the pyrotechnics where triggered (maybe that is what the wire is) and the bomber fell into the water trailing smoke. The bomber model never actually flew (that I knew of), and I always assumed that the smoke bombs where 'hard wired'...


----------



## thewritingwriter89 (Oct 23, 2009)

proton45 said:


> Didn't Ben Affleck win that one for you all, already?



All joking aside, and however absolutely retarted, and inaccurate the movie was(*cough* B-25 strafing scene *cough*), the Spitfire scenes in Pearl Harbor were fantastic. I wait a whole hour for them when it comes on TV


----------



## proton45 (Oct 23, 2009)

thewritingwriter89 said:


> All joking aside, and however absolutely retarted, and inaccurate the movie was(*cough* B-25 strafing scene *cough*), the Spitfire scenes in Pearl Harbor were fantastic. I wait a whole hour for them when it comes on TV



Accurate or not I always enjoyed the aerial combat scenes in "PH"...it was an "Action movie" for WW2 air combat fanatics...it had too many rounds shot, unrealistic physics, over the top explosions, and I loved it! Fun, fun, fun!!! 8)


----------



## thewritingwriter89 (Oct 24, 2009)

proton45 said:


> Accurate or not I always enjoyed the aerial combat scenes in "PH"...it was an "Action movie" for WW2 air combat fanatics...it had too many rounds shot, unrealistic physics, over the top explosions, and I loved it! Fun, fun, fun!!! 8)



When I first saw it, I was surprised how much live action there was. The BoB stuff was the only scenes worth watching, and it was great, even though there was some CGI (which didn't seem to far out). Besides this, I agree, PH was ridiculous when it came to physics and pretty much everything else.


----------



## proton45 (Oct 24, 2009)

thewritingwriter89 said:


> When I first saw it, I was surprised how much live action there was. The BoB stuff was the only scenes worth watching, and it was great, even though there was some CGI (which didn't seem to far out). Besides this, I agree, PH was ridiculous when it came to physics and pretty much everything else.




LOL...when it comes to movies I'm pretty easy to please. I never expect anything good so I'm always surprised and pleased by anything I enjoy...even a little bit.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 25, 2009)

The best part about BoB movie was Susannah York in her undies!! Woo Hoo!!

What I missed about the movie was any Bf 110s - but I can understand why, just miss them being a part.


----------



## Maestro (Oct 27, 2009)

Njaco said:


> The best part about BoB movie was Susannah York in her undies!! Woo Hoo!!



Hmmm... I see it really marked your childhood, NJaco.


----------



## renrich (Oct 27, 2009)

Njaco, you make a good point. I liked that sequence, but I am a little old fashioned.


----------



## thewritingwriter89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Njaco said:


> The best part about BoB movie was Susannah York in her undies!! Woo Hoo!!
> 
> What I missed about the movie was any Bf 110s - but I can understand why, just miss them being a part.



I don't think there were any 110s flying then (or now for that matter), were there?


----------



## renrich (Oct 27, 2009)

110s fought in the battle but were not very effective as escorts.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 27, 2009)

They were used as fighters and as low-level bombers. One of the more famous units during the battle was Epr.Gr 210 along with V(Z)./LG 1 and ZG 2. One of the more amazing stories during the battle. 15 August -Luftflotte 5 sent bombers from Norway against the center airfields of England with the Bf 110s of ZG 76 flying as escort. When the Spitfires attacked, Uffz. Karl Richter in the rear formation was hit in the head and lost consciousness. His radio-operator, Uffz. Hans Geishecker, thinking his pilot was dead, bailed from the Bf 110 and into the sea. But Uffz. Richter woke up in time to bring the twin-engined plane out of the dive and took his crippled machine back for a crash landing at Esbjerg.


----------



## proton45 (Oct 27, 2009)

Njaco said:


> When the Spitfires attacked, Uffz. Karl Richter in the rear formation was hit in the head and lost consciousness. His radio-operator, Uffz. Hans Geishecker, thinking his pilot was dead, bailed from the Bf 110 and into the sea. But Uffz. Richter woke up in time to bring the twin-engined plane out of the dive and took his crippled machine back for a crash landing at Esbjerg.




wow, a great story of determination and courage...  

I feel a bit sorry for the radio operator...did he make it back to base?


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, lucky man to wake up in time to bring her down.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 28, 2009)

I believe the radio op was never seen again.


----------



## proton45 (Oct 28, 2009)

Njaco said:


> I believe the radio op was never seen again.



Bummer...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 28, 2009)

Not much chance of survival in the North Sea. After fifteen minutes, possibly half an hour, he'd probably be unconcious. Also, depending how far off shore he was, there would be little chance of being spotted or rescued, by either side.


----------



## vinnye (Dec 28, 2009)

The Bf 110 was supposedly a dual purpose fighter / bomber - but when it came up against the Spitfire and Hurricane - it was not able to cope in the escort fighter role!


----------



## javlin (Dec 19, 2013)

I watched this for the first time in years on NFlix in the past week it was amzing to see the HE-111's and figured for Spanish.TougheHombre answered many of my questions I had and KNEW I would find the answers in this forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

